# Cheesin' it in Texas!



## philsey da bear (Sep 16, 2013)

As I write this in mid-September, in Dallas, it is about 90^ and sunny. No cold smoking for me!

In your experience how cold does it need to be to cold smoke cheese without ice?  In January-February
it might go down to freezing overnight. Maybe I could smoke first thing in the morning and hope
the outside temps don't rise above 50^.

BTW this is the same weather I look for when making beer (so I don't cook during a three hour boil)
So I may be a busy camper.

Outside ambient for cheese smoking anyone?

THANKS --> Phil


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 16, 2013)

I like to cold smoke cheese and well anything really when my temps are in the 60's and lower. I think I read the best temps for cheese is around 70 or so.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Phil,  It's the internal smoker temperature we are concerned with not the ambient.  Hard cheeses texture will begin to change at 80° soft cheeses much sooner, therefore pull your hard cheese when the IT reaches 70°-75° and if needed smoke again until desired color is reached.

Maybe the following will help. "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Tom


----------



## driedstick (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr. T has you covered. good luck


----------

